# Reliance launches Nokia & HTC phone with Zero Plan Rental (EMI Offer)



## sc3n3l0v3r (Feb 23, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/m0feWUq.png
After *iPhone Zero Plan Rental* Offer, Reliance has forwarded its hands to *Nokia* and *HTC* with Zero Plan EMI offer.

*Zero Plan offers you*
> Zero down payment on your phone
> Zero bills for next 24 months
> Zero limits on data, voice, SMS, and roaming
> Zero hidden charges

*i.imgur.com/50OdT1q.png
*i.imgur.com/OjibLcC.png

*For More Info :-* Support Queries
*
Where to buy :- * Shop RCOM



*Useful Links*

T&C
Privacy Policy
Return Policy
Sim Activation
​


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

Good move. Will help in fulfilling growing appetite of consumers, buying every now and then.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Feb 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Good move. Will help in fulfilling growing appetite of consumers, buying every now and then.



indeed it is a great move... I believe more Operators will be floating out such plans...
I myself using iPhone 5S Zero Rental Plan from Reliance where I paid Rs.66000/- one time and enjoying the unlimited service for 2years and also got my iPhone 5S 

Plus the phone is factory unlocked and the sim can be used in any other phone. (please make your sure you people don't use it in dongle) or you will be loosing the plan without any Refund from Reliance.


----------



## SijuS (Feb 24, 2014)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> indeed it is a great move... I believe more Operators will be floating out such plans...
> I myself using iPhone 5S Zero Rental Plan from Reliance where I paid Rs.66000/- one time and enjoying the unlimited service for 2years and also got my iPhone 5S
> 
> Plus the phone is factory unlocked and the sim can be used in any other phone. (please make your sure you people don't use it in dongle) or you will be loosing the plan without any Refund from Reliance.



Hey, whats the 3G data limit for you, if any?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2014)

I would had loved it if Moto G was included.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2014)

SijuS said:


> Hey, whats the 3G data limit for you, if any?



Yes there is. I do not remember it exactly, but I guess 100gb or so. And nothing is "unlimited", it's only marketing.


----------



## SijuS (Feb 25, 2014)

^^ Oh, 100GB is great actually. I was expecting in the range of 8-10GB.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 26, 2014)

If you look at the link on Support Queries ( Reliance eShop ), see under  "Payment & Connection Related", the query "What are the benefits of the Zero Plan?"


> "The Reliance Zero Plan benefits include: unlimited voice local and STD incoming and outgoing calls both in home network and while roaming, unlimited local and national SMS within the 3000 SMS limit as per TRAI and unlimited 3G data usage. There is no cap on monthly local/STD voice and 3G data usage.
> Note: This plan offer is purely for personal use in a mobile phone. If used for commercial purpose or in any device other than a mobile phone, the plan benefits will be immediately forfeited and no refund will be given."



Are they really serious putting in that clause that the plan offer is only for personal use?

Arun


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 26, 2014)

there is nothing new in this as just like commercial tie ups keep going on to be benefited with of both the ends of such joint ventures


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 7, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/AZCOJo3.png



SijuS said:


> Hey, whats the 3G data limit for you, if any?


its true unlimited - but in the plan its mentioned 500GB


gameranand said:


> I would had loved it if Moto G was included.


hopefully....


dashing.sujay said:


> Yes there is. I do not remember it exactly, but I guess 100gb or so. And nothing is "unlimited", it's only marketing.



Its 500GB without any capping of speed.



SijuS said:


> ^^ Oh, 100GB is great actually. I was expecting in the range of 8-10GB.





sakumar79 said:


> If you look at the link on Support Queries ( Reliance eShop ), see under  "Payment & Connection Related", the query "What are the benefits of the Zero Plan?"
> 
> 
> Are they really serious putting in that clause that the plan offer is only for personal use?
> ...



yes...its mentioned as you cannot use the sim in dongle ..once used & they got you its over.


GayleShier said:


> there is nothing new in this as just like commercial tie ups keep going on to be benefited with of both the ends of such joint ventures



indeed..very true 
but useful for many


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2014)

^ If it really goes over 4 MBps (not 4 mbps), then i can finish downloading 500 GB data in 15 days easily. 

Why don't they provide such truly unlimited plans for normal customers?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2014)

^because they are _aam aadmi._


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2014)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> *i.imgur.com/AZCOJo3.png
> 
> 
> its true unlimited - but in the plan its mentioned 500GB


dumb question but 500gb monthly or for 2 years?


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well this what I was waiting for as in the year 2014 also, many of the big brands gave zero EMI plans. That was availed by me as well as I bought Samsung grand. By the way HTC phones are really expensive good see that they are offering such deals.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 7, 2014)

sygeek said:


> dumb question but 500gb monthly or for 2 years?



500gb/month ....

i just confirmed from Reliance if I cross 500GB they will extend it...lolz


----------



## saifi2649 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow 500 gb monthly


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ If it really goes over 4 MBps (not 4 mbps), then i can finish downloading 500 GB data in 15 days easily.
> 
> Why don't they provide such truly unlimited plans for normal customers?



well friend speed will fluctuates .... from my end its around 2-4 mbps sometimes touches 6-7mbps...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> 500gb/month ....
> 
> i just confirmed from Reliance if I cross 500GB they will extend it...lolz



Can that sim card be used in other phones with those benefits?


----------



## saifi2649 (Mar 9, 2014)

Usb or wifi tethering possible with this unlimited plan or we can only use it in phone?


----------



## swatkats (Mar 9, 2014)

Simply good for those who have no control over their usage and love smartphones.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can that sim card be used in other phones with those benefits?



Yes, but u cannot change the nano sim (in case of mine) have to use any sort adapter to use it.
For HTC & Nokia now a days Micro SIM is used, so you won't have any issues & the sim can be used in any other smartphone.

I myself use the nano sim in Galaxy Note 2, have to placed it carefully before using it.



saifi2649 said:


> Usb or wifi tethering possible with this unlimited plan or we can only use it in phone?



Yes USB & Wifi Tethering is possible 



swatkats said:


> Simply good for those who have no control over their usage and love smartphones.



Yes .... very true


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I would had loved it if Moto G was included.



But I really doubt that after being off for so many days Moto will be able to compete in the present market.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 12, 2014)

zenobialewis87 said:


> But I really doubt that after being off for so many days Moto will be able to compete in the present market.



Well Moto G is one of the finest Android phones one could have...!!!

Its alwyz abt R&D, who knws Blackberry cn revoke in a way that it cn surplus d present dominating OS's...


----------



## nr_think (Mar 31, 2015)

hey... bumping this thread..as reliance relaunch this offer. Any member having this zero plan ?

@sc3n3l0v3r  :  Are you still using this zero unlimited plan ? How much data did u used/download on Zero Plan ?

Please reply as i am planning to take this plan.


----------

